

Raspberry Pi: An update for element14/Premier Farnell/Newark customers - tudorw
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1081

======
linker3000
Probably not a good time to tell you I have mine sitting next to me on the
desk running Debian!

It's a great little board - it's early days and there are a few rough edges;
for example, they're especially fussy about the 5V supply rail and some people
are having issues with cheaper micro USB cables and adapters, for example,
things work well until the CPU gets a bit loaded, current draw goes up, the 5V
rail drops a bit and the network disappears. A lot of this fact-finding stuff
is appearing in the wiki though to help out those who come by later.

I predict lots of fun and interesting times ahead.

------
tudorw
Update: E-Bay UK has them in buckets... about £140 for the leading item right
now...

<http://tinyurl.com/7tuotsf>

Great news that the Pi is shipping, there must be a lot of eager people out
there, cannot wait to see the first wave of responses, genuinely exciting
times ahead :) Oh, and don't forget to add one of these to the order for open
audiophile audio out :) <http://nwavguy.blogspot.co.nz/2012/04/odac-
released.html>

"We now have in excess of 100,000 confirmed orders for the Raspberry Pi
globally and can confirm that everyone who ordered before 18th April (i.e.
today!) will definitely receive their Raspberry Pi before the end of June
2012, whatever your existing order confirmation says! "

~~~
chrislomax
That really gets on my tits that, people buying a product and selling it for a
much higher price. I'm all for supply and demand but £100 - £150 more than the
retail price is pathetic!

If they didn't want them in the first place they shouldn't buy them!

~~~
getsat
You'll see this same behavior anywhere demand greatly exceeds supply. I know
I'll never see a Raspberry Pi in real life because they refuse to meet demand
for whatever reason, so it doesn't really bother me.

~~~
tudorw
I am not sure they are refusing, I think they know that to grow a large
company takes time, and this is the first version of the first device that is
available at scale. And as to the taking advantage, well, none of these people
have large quantities, one I believe is doing it for charity, the others,
sure, a bit of opportunism, but hey, fortune favours the brave, it was not
their fault there is high demand, and ultimately high demand is a good thing
for Pi and us :)

~~~
sounds
Although it's unfortunate that some people will not get their Pi, the reality
of a lack of supply (just scaling up, like you said) leads the market to do
the most efficient thing:

Some customers are willing to pay the higher price. If nobody will buy at that
high of a markup, you can be sure the prices will come down.

So for whatever reason, those who feel it's worth the extra money can get
theirs first.

Since this is such an inexpensive device, it's certain to become widespread.
This price bump will be short lived.

------
ihartley
This is irritating: I still haven't figured out how to buy one and I
"registered my interest" with both of the initial suppliers, neither of whom
have contacted me with purchasing info, within hours of the release
annoucment.

